# WRUW MAY 2014?



## busmatt

As promised something special for today

Ingersoll Sealion 








































I don't know what engine drives this sunny faced watch as I can't open the fibreglass case

Matt


----------



## tobitas

Off to a colourful start


----------



## Sdasurrey

Today's post - Takes us back to the 1940s with a Pierce Chronographe....










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ busmatt: I think at that time Ingersoll was still a brand of Timex Corp., having been handed down from Waterbury through US Time Corp to Timex. But then ... would Timex have bought Swiss movements for cheap watches?

@ Scott: welcome to the "Pierce-iverse". I love these chronographs. And thanks to Roland we know now that a broken disc is nothing to impair it forever ;-)

For me, not enough sun in the skies ... well, let's do something about it ;-)

(Hint: check out those hands






















































Cortébert Automatic, cal. 451

It has acquired that wonderful, even patina in a long working life. If I find time I'll do a few better pictures to do it justice. (Then I'll tell its story, too ;-))

Cortébert were famed for their precise watches. Railways all over Europe selected Cortébert watches for their staff, both on trains and stations. The caliber 451 was no exception: for lack of an in-house automatic calibre they selected the robust AS 1250 and improved it with a purpose-designed escapement, an updated crown mechanism and an additional cap jewel for the escape wheel. All these measures improved the precision of the movement and brought it up to chronometer standards - at least the one in my watch is running clearly within the chronometer bounds.

Automatic, waterproof, shock-protected: in its age it was certainly on a par with everything the Swiss competition had to throw at it:rie aufzubieten hatte:










And that's how it looks on the wrist:



















Can't get enough of these hands:










Enjoy the May Day!

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## Dhillon

Today's 'piece

Change of strap for this Oris


----------



## nick10

A Omega Constellation ref 168.018 with cal 564


----------



## Helioshiye

Got this Luxor today, with peseux cal. 7001.


----------



## andsan




----------



## Paleotime

Second day in a row for this one. A new favorite since I finished up the service...1938 Lord Elgin from the Streamline series...21j 8/0s.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

1915 (silver) half Hunter.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Adam - 32 mm ? That's Spain time Right ? Romanee Conti time ??!!! (I hope for your sake)


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Sdasurrey said:


> Adam - 32 mm ? That's Spain time Right ? Romanee Conti time ??!!! (I hope for your sake)
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Its closer to 35 mm excl crown maybe 34.

Romanee Conti - well I have drunk and indeed own some great wines but I never had a Romanee Conti (close but never) nor a Petrus.

To-night about to cook an Indian dinner so probably a Rioja.


----------



## T-Wan

Vintage Wuyi...



















Tuan


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Sdasurrey said:


> Today's post - Takes us back to the 1940s with a Pierce Chronographe....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a nice watch.
Did we discuss and confirm a Venus movement?

I just missed a 'holy grail' ultra rare Pierce - I chickened out due to other personal bills! Darn!


----------



## Tomcat1960

Pierces ain't _that_ rare. And thanks to Roland's info even defective chronographs are no longer a serious problem.

Regards
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Tomcat1960 said:


> Pierces ain't _that_ rare. And thanks to Roland's info even defective chronographs are no longer a serious problem.
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This watch I suspect was so rare you have not even heard of it.
Believe me, I never saw or heard of another one.
This was a 'tonneau' caliber 861.
I never saw that before
I should have bid £1000 to guarantee to get it, but personal issues held me stupidly back.

My April error!


----------



## Sdasurrey

My new Pierce is both non-rare and non-defective - non-problem !!

I thought everyone agreed from that other 'rare' thread that ONLY Parisian Steak was 'rare' ??!! (Rare=Raw?)

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A

T.G.I.F ... That's Felco Friday.



Regards,


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Ausman600

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Helioshiye

Today change the mainspring, find new crown, and clean it up, it's back to life again


----------



## everestx

NOS hands on my 5513 - have a great weekend all


----------



## Emre

I've got myself a travel alarm watch,signed by the founder of the brand I am collecting:









Needs some attention though,some parts missing inside the case.The donor is found already,so will tick soon.


----------



## scottjc

Started the month with this:








Moved on to a different mineral dial today:









Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

1970s Tissot Seastar auto..



Cheers


----------



## Formula1980

That's a beauty! I'm sure you enjoy peeking to see what time it is with that on your wrist!



andsan said:


>


----------



## andsan

Formula1980 said:


> That's a beauty! I'm sure you enjoy peeking to see what time it is with that on your wrist!


Yes I realy do 

/Anders


----------



## luckylukehappy

Devil 1002 :d


----------



## Helioshiye

Change to Oris cal 391 today


----------



## Sdasurrey

Got my 1921 Electa & Gallet 18k trench back after a new crystal and a brown lizard strap were added - seems now like I spend every Saturday in London on Portobello road doing 'vintage watch stuff' - and it's Sunny in London Town ! Cheers, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Love/hate this watch, it takes so many funds to keep it running....


----------



## andsan




----------



## Tomcat1960

Emre said:


> I've got myself a travel alarm watch,signed by the founder of the brand I am collecting:
> 
> View attachment 1478802
> 
> 
> Needs some attention though,some parts missing inside the case.The donor is found already,so will tick soon.


It looks, indeed, that we have quite some things in common. I laid hands on an alarm pocket watch this weekend, too. Will arrive next week, but these should give you a first inkling what to expect:



















It's said to be Sterling Silver, so I'll take polish with me. Hopefully I can present it to you next weekend ;-)

Today it happens to be another alarm watch for me, albeit a much younger one, of the highest utility:




































Fortis brain matic, cal. AS 5008

"Of the highest utility" - I guess this must be the greates compliment one can make to a watch ;-)

I couldn't resist when standing at a red traffic light:










:-d

Regards
Tomcat

... who liked all those likes for the Cortébert ;-)


----------



## Emre

Tomcat,looks like they are donors


----------



## Tomcat1960

Cool!

The patents refer to Roskopf-inventions:

124160 is for a long-running movement (ah!, something to check out )










112427 is for the common drive of the watch and the alarm from a single barrel:



















Seems they're not that scarce, after all, but I guess your dial makes them special ;-) Congrats!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## primabaleron




----------



## Emre

Maybe ebay rare, but in reality no, not at all.I think they are underrated and not many people would be bothered to fix it. Got both for 10$, the donor and the real guy,yep just for the dial mark to be honest - obsession at maximum 
My donor is closer to yours actually, but don't have movement photos yet :


----------



## Emre

S i l v e r s t o n e! ! ! 

That's not a bad watch  Superb condition and great classic,very nice, congrats.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Even the donor's nice. I'm prety sure I couldn't kill that one either ...

Well, mine was a trifle more expensive ... actually a big trifle ... so hopefully it's really running well and _is_, actually, made of silver ;-)



Emre said:


> (...) but don't have movement photos yet :


May I help you out?










No beauty, admitted, but hey: a Baumgartner! They're among the better makers of pin pallets, after all. (Yes, I see that loose screw - will check this one first before I do anything with that watch ...)

By the way: all photographs are by courtesy of ebay-seller 'antik-world' (Germlish at its best ... :lol

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## sempervivens

Seiko ref 6139-6010 Speedtimer 5 Sports water70proof 21 j. (Seikosha) cal. 6139A (August 1969)








"The first automatic chronograph to go in serial production"


----------



## tobitas




----------



## Tomcat1960

Nice bread'n'butter Citizen, Tobitas |>

Today, for me a 'living fossil' again:



















The dial's blue face ...




























... and sunburst are second to none:









Tewor Chronograph, cal. Valjoux 7750

The Valjoux 7750 is in its 42nd year now, and still going strong. All competitors have been left behind an eternity ago ...

"TEWOR", btw, is another Pforzheim, Germany brand - by one Theodor Wolf, registered there on February 18, 1956. This chronograph is from the mid-seventies.



















Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## parrotandpitbull

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> 1915 (silver) half Hunter.


Too cool for words.


----------



## parrotandpitbull

1 of the 500 HMT. That actually might constitute rare: as per the Thread on Rare... 1 in 500?


----------



## James A

1968 Grand Seiko for this week.



Regards,


----------



## abzack




----------



## Ric Capucho

Wearin' me ca. 1961 vintage Strela 3017 today.

Ric


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Circa 1965 Manhattan Mk I:

20090101_06 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Breitling 1450 '73

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Shane Kerr

sempervivens said:


> View attachment 1480195
> 
> Seiko ref 6139-6010 Speedtimer 5 Sports water70proof 21 j. (Seikosha) cal. 6139A (August 1969)
> View attachment 1480200


Man! I looked at that watch and instantly flashed back to about grade 8, riding to camp in a friend's car admiring his dad's watch. 
Not saying it's the same watch but boy was I back in the seventies. Congrats on a nice watch.

And since we're sharing... 







My first HMT. White dialled Pilot. (Aren't Pilots by their nature supposed to have black dials?)
Vintage, apparently. No idea how old though. Probably redialled. Won it on eBay for pocket change.
Wearing it with a strap I made myself.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Henry Krinkle said:


> Circa 1965 Manhattan Mk I:


Now that's truly nasty. Now I'm sure I cannot sleep for at least a week or so ... o| :-d

(Did you realise that only the first image is actually visible?)

A wolf in sheep's clothing:




































Mido Ocean Star Datometer, ref. 9369, cal. Mido 1157OCD (AS 1920)

AS developed the calibre 1920 from the outset as a chronometer movement, intended to drive AS's only "in-house" watch, the 'Chronospeed'. The name indicates that the movement is a 'hi-beat' one, i.e., running at 5 Hz (or 36,000 bph). It's running very much inside COSC specifications, not surprising, as ...










... it has been adjusted to six positions and temperature, and was at least submitted to testing. So to me, it's a true Chronometer, even if the magic word is missing from the dial ;-)

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Nice Mido Tomcat. I'm a bit of a fan of the brand. I did not realise that three photos from Photobucket aren't visible. Thanks for the heads up! Apparently people have been looking at my galleries. I reloaded those pictures to Flickr, so here they are again:

aPC110401.jpg~original by hankblanc, on Flickr[/URL]aPC110401.jpg~original by hankblanc, on Flickr

aPC110400.jpg~original by hankblanc, on Flickr

aPC110403.jpg~original by hankblanc, on Flickr[/URL]aPC110403.jpg~original by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## crazyfist




----------



## JP71624




----------



## Omega333

Today I have my Grandfather with me, 1960's Wittnauer that was passed on to me shortly before he passed. One that I will always cherish.

The date wheel kind of changes when it wants to. Stubborn just like Grandpa was haha!


----------



## Tomcat1960

For sure, Chiasso is not the first place coming into one's mind when talking about Swiss watches. Still - Italian design applied to watches doesn't begin and end with Panerai.

Proof:













































YAROM 'Specchio Ovale', cal. EB 8805

Yarom is a brand of 'Pebema di Marinella Peverelli' - a company I didn't even know about until a few hours ago. They did some bold designs (I saw some red-faced examples on the Internet), but this beauty is different. I guess only Italians can build a watch like this. ;-)

And today was the occasion to take her out:



















Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Accutronredux

Bulova Accutron 218, model 'O' and model 'R', usually simply called the up/down model Accutron.


----------



## Sdasurrey

1929 Longines Art Deco...S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

Just picked this one up at the post office:



























Omega Automatic, ref. 2438-2, cal. 28/10 RA SC PC

Omega's bumper automatic has been a long-time dream, but good, genuine examples are unaffordable. What you normally get with the price tag attached to this one are polished eggs with 'restored' dials - dead watches, anyway.

The Movement number dates this into 1945. The patina on the dial looks like radium burn from the hands - meaning that the watch apparently hasn't missed a single day in the last 69 years. I bet it has lots of yarn to spin - its last owner died aged ... no. No, I'll give you the whole story another time

Stay tuned!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## JP71624




----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Late 20s or early 30s
Very large, Tonneau Girard Perregaux Exaggerated numbers dial
Marked Girard Perregaux - 'FIGARO'

Dial is distressed but a very early Tonneau shaped piece:



*But a tiny round GP movement!*


----------



## Sdasurrey

Tomcat1960 said:


> meaning that the watch apparently hasn't missed a single day in the last 69 years. I bet it has lots of yarn to spin -
> 
> its last owner died aged ...
> 
> Tomcat


Hope the owner wasn't WEARING the watch when he died !! RIP

'Ghost in the Machine' ??? !!!

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illumidata

My first


----------



## parrotandpitbull

My new Sunbeam promo 1970S D & D auto with a Yamazawa movement. This might be rare  !? Cant leave sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## Charon

Timex Tuesday


----------



## James A

Seiko again. Will keep it on till the weekend me thinks.



Regards,


----------



## Emre

beardy said:


> Is this tread for the whole May month?lol. There's no date


Vintage forum beats low like most vintage watches at 18,000 per hour that's why it's half-life span is as high as radium


----------



## JP71624

beardy said:


> Is this tread for the whole May month?lol. There's no date


Yep, until we get more traffic.
So invite your friends!


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ parrotandpitbull: I guess your's is truly rare indeed. Definitely in this shape and with this movement in running condition. Cool!

Regards
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Addictedtowatches

My new Solix Anniversary.


----------



## wwarren

Today I wore this one...


----------



## anzac1957

Just checking this out now it is back from the watchmaker...










Cheers


----------



## EDNX




----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## Tomcat1960

The second half of the 1960s saw the massive introduction of day-date-displays in the mass market. When even the Japanese began to equip their entry-level models (Seiko '5', Citizen '7', Ricoh '9') with this complication, the Swiss manufacturers had to follow.

In 1965 ETA introduced their first date-quickset calibre (the 2532) - a prerequisite for the successful introduction of a day-date display necessitating the possibility to seperately set day-of-week and calendar date. The 18,000-bph-calibre developed into the day-date 2538 and the 21,600-bph 2630-family. From this family I present the version with updated quickset and a ball bearing for the rotor:










The Buttes Watch Company, too, had to satisfy the customer request for a 'complete' date display. BWC-typical is the square-shaped steel case (which I showed you in a chronograph already):










Typical for BWC, the day-date display doesn't follow common practice. Rather, day-of-week and date are separated by the width of the dial:













































BWC Automatic 'Day+Date', cal. ETA 2638R

Note that the day-of-week is displayed in German, while the labels for the day- and date-windows are in English.










Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Omega333

Just got this one back from a tune up! I love that cream and green dial. Its hard to see in the picture but it has 24h on the inner dial. Great vintage military style Wittnauer. This thing is a little workhorse.

Unfortunately the lume has sort of melted off over the years. I am contemplating just removing it and having hollow hands.


----------



## busmatt

Wearing the Blue surf today








https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/another-piece-70s-funkadelic-gold-me-1025855.html#post7781834

Matt


----------



## Omega333

Yeah.... so the mailman came today! I changed what I was wearing half way through the day hahaha!

Wakmann triple date chronograph


----------



## Ric Capucho

Evening change to me 1953 vintage Smiffs De Luxe.

Ric


----------



## EDNX

1972 Viceroy Promotion - what a deal!


----------



## Omega333

I have $88 to spend! Think the promotion is still good?!  hahah


----------



## JP71624

Wide, flat, simple, cheap.
Right down my alley.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Omega333 said:


> I have $88 to spend! Think the promotion is still good?!  hahah


I might even take up smoking to get that deal.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Today I wear a mysterious Sandoz:



























Sandoz Automatic 'Mysterieuse', ref. 1788Z84-3, cal. FHF 908

Weather - schtonk!
Traffic - schtonk!
Watch - goott!










:-d

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

So I started taking pills for 'reducing vintage watch purchases' but I forgot to take the pill this morning - here at Spitalfields Mkt in London on Thursdays, Nicki a well known, retired vintage watch seller had a WW2 Waltham Ordinance US military watch....I'll take today's pill when I get home and try to stay off of EB ! Cheers ! S



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Sdasurrey said:


> So I started taking pills for 'reducing vintage watch purchases' but I forgot to take the pill this morning - here at Spitalfields Mkt in London on Thursdays, Nicki a well known, retired vintage watch seller had a WW2 Waltham Ordinance US military watch....I'll take today's pill when I get home and try to stay off of EB ! Cheers ! S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


When are you gonna find me cool stuff and send it over pond already??


----------



## JP71624




----------



## Sdasurrey

JP71624 said:


> When are you gonna find me cool stuff and send it over pond already??


J - ANYTIME !! You never asked !!! I am in Philly in 10 days because my Daughter graduates from Bryn Mawr College so I could bring something ! My Sister is also coming from San Diego with 4 watches I have had mailed to her and 3 of my Father's vintage watch's (RIP Dad).

This seller supposedly has one of the single biggest military watch collections around - probably over 100 in a glass case at the market. Tell me what you want by PM and I'll go back this afternoon and bring it ! Cheers, S

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vpn

Good day friends, Optel HS-1 from '72 for me today. I've discovered the vintage section just today... It's going to become my new home together with the Russian watches section. ;-)







​


----------



## Sdasurrey

Okay - I'm a man of action and I went right back and copped the second watch I almost got in a package deal before - happy to keep it or split the cost (half gift) and send it to you. It's not that expensive from my POV, but some vintage buyers on WUS like to pay small amounts - no worries - I almost got it before. Or you take the Waltham which was less and I'll keep this one.

British military WW2 'ATP' watch for 'Army Time Piece' - Nicki is guessing it's Lemania but I just found a similar case back net pic that was either a Lemania or Cortebert.

It's described as having a 'tropical dial', I'm guessing the markers may still have some radium, strap is too small - here are the pics, I'll bring it to Philly - you tell me by PM what works - cheers, S

PS - if you look at the prices in the case for 'rare' (there's that French Steak word again) military watches - don't worry - these two watches were the lowest prices in the case - and she bargains !




























Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Sdasurrey said:


> J - ANYTIME !! You never asked !!! I am in Philly in 10 days because my Daughter graduates from Bryn Mawr College so I could bring something ! My Sister is also coming from San Diego with 4 watches I have had mailed to her and 3 of my Father's vintage watch's (RIP Dad).
> 
> This seller supposedly has one of the single biggest military watch collections around - probably over 100 in a glass case at the market. Tell me what you want by PM and I'll go back this afternoon and bring it ! Cheers, S
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


That is so awesome!
I'm down in NC, so if you're ever down in the mid-Atlantic area and need accommodations, just let me know!

I will definitely PM you, that would be fantastic. Same to you on anything you might be on the look out that could be cheap over here... Although you're probably in better shape over your way!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Sdasurrey said:


> Okay - I'm a man of action and I went right back and copped the second watch I almost got in a package deal before - happy to keep it or split the cost (half gift) and send it to you. It's not that expensive from my POV, but some vintage buyers on WUS like to pay small amounts - no worries - I almost got it before. Or you take the Waltham which was less and I'll keep this one.
> 
> British military WW2 'ATP' watch for 'Army Time Piece' - Nicki is guessing it's Lemania but I just found a similar case back net pic that was either a Lemania or Cortebert.
> 
> It's described as having a 'tropical dial', I'm guessing the markers may still have some radium, strap is too small - here are the pics, I'll bring it to Philly - you tell me by PM what works - cheers, S
> 
> PS - if you look at the prices in the case for 'rare' (there's that French Steak word again) military watches - don't worry - these two watches were the lowest prices in the case - and she bargains !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


I sent you a PM!
Both of those look great. |>
Also, and I mentioned it in the message, I know I need a case for a Hamilton 987A ORD watch... But any of those Hamilton's I might be interested in for the right price. 

I could spend have a day looking at a view like that and checking those watches out. Don't see many sights like that around here, unless you go to a show. Not nearly as good of tastes in watches here in the "New World", to me. People fancy the modern way too much for my liking. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Thanks - she also has a second case of vintage watches with about 70-80 so that group pic is JUST the military watches...


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

JP71624 said:


> (...) People fancy the modern way too much for my liking.


Wouldn't that keep prices down, then? ;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## JP71624

Sdasurrey said:


> Thanks - she also has a second case of vintage watches with about 70-80 so that group pic is JUST the military watches...
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Geeze... Sounds like I need to line up a weekend vacation. :-d

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Tomcat1960 said:


> Wouldn't that keep prices down, then? ;-)
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


Well, I feel like it diverts local supply (because of low demand) to online or foreign sources, if that makes any sense.
So it's almost like the demand curve is disregarded around here since the actual quality vintage watches are so few and far between, from what I've found. You can get lucky at some pawn shops around, but you have to put in the time and energy to get lucky!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

JP71624 said:


> Geeze... Sounds like I need to line up a weekend vacation. :-d
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


On Portobello Rd, in Notting Hill on Saturdays there are probably 15 different dedicated vintage watch Sellers in various antiques booths...then there's an upscale arcade near Green Park with 5-7 dedicated vintage shops selling Rolex, Omega, JLC etc

SORRY EVERYONE FOR JACKING THIS THREAD!

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Sdasurrey said:


> On Portobello Rd, in Notting Hill on Saturdays there are probably 15 different dedicated vintage watch Sellers in various antiques booths...then there's an upscale arcade near Green Park with 5-7 dedicated vintage shops selling Rolex, Omega, JLC etc
> 
> SORRY EVERYONE FOR JACKING THIS THREAD!
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I'm talking about!
Awesome.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhillon

JP71624 said:


>


As before, that's one nice dial and so clean,crisp
Need to find one ASAP ;-)


----------



## JP71624

Dhillon said:


> As before, that's one nice dial and so clean,crisp
> Need to find one ASAP ;-)


If I see another I'll try to pick it up...but I haven't seen another yet!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

vpn said:


> Good day friends, Optel HS-1 from '72 for me today. I've discovered the vintage section just today... It's going to become my new home together with the Russian watches section. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1485951
> ​


Welcome to the Vintage forum, what a watch for your first WRUW post, I love the early Digitals and that's one that's now on my radar for sure.

Matt


----------



## vpn

busmatt said:


> Welcome to the Vintage forum, what a watch for your first WRUW post, I love the early Digitals and that's one that's now on my radar for sure.
> 
> Matt


Thank you Matt! I used mostly to be on F10, but after I've discovered this section, I'm going to hang here regularly as well. DSM Optels are very scarce to find nowadays. And the very few ones that are for sale have skyrocketing prices, due to their rarity and their history (the Optel Corporation invented the LCD watch). Some months ago I've been lucky enough to acquire three of them for a low price, along with a broken module. All the watches were listed as broken, that's why I've been lucky with the price. I had to tinker with them for a lot of days in order to bring them back to life. Two of them (including the module) have been sold, and the last piece of the lot, which recently has been transplanted to a new case, the one showed in the picture, is the one I currently own. ;-)

They were also made with the more modern Twisted Nematic Field Effect display, and they can be fetched for lower prices than DSM variants. I own one of those specimen as well, but the panel is broken and the crown is missing. Today, only Optel and Ness Time DSMs are the only watches that adopted this kind of technology that still work, because the DSM displays were sealed in a glass capsule on those models, while the competitors (such as Microma and Arctos) sealed them in a sylicone capsule, which crumbled through the years and caused a leak of the liquid crystals, rendering the panel useless.


----------



## busmatt

vpn said:


> Thank you Matt! I used mostly to be on F10, but after I've discovered this section, I'm going to hang here regularly as well. DSM Optels are very scarce to find nowadays. And the very few ones that are for sale have skyrocketing prices, due to their rarity and their history (the Optel Corporation invented the LCD watch). Some months ago I've been lucky enough to acquire three of them for a low price, along with a broken module. All the watches were listed as broken, that's why I've been lucky with the price. I had to tinker with them for a lot of days in order to bring them back to life. Two of them (including the module) have been sold, and the last piece of the lot, which recently has been transplanted to a new case, the one showed in the picture, is the one I currently own. ;-)
> 
> They were also made with the more modern Twisted Nematic Field Effect display, and they can be fetched for lower prices than DSM variants. I own one of those specimen as well, but the panel is broken and the crown is missing. Today, only Optel and Ness Time DSMs are the only watches that adopted this kind of technology that still work, because the DSM displays were sealed in a glass capsule on those models, while the competitors (such as Microma and Arctos) sealed them in a sylicone capsule, which crumbled through the years and caused a leak of the liquid crystals, rendering the panel useless.


Very interesting, thanks for the info.

Matt


----------



## JP71624

My earlier post didn't include a wrist shot, so I'll add for kicks:


----------



## soviet

Vintage Tianjin Dongfeng (east wind) ST5A, late 1960's by Seagull.


----------



## abzack




----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Sdasurrey

anzac1957 said:


> Cheers


LOVE THESE ART DECO TONNEAU WATCHES !!

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vpn

Good morning friends, still the Optel HS-1 for me. I don't know why, but I can't take it off my wrist, seems it's glued on me. :-d







​


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ vpn: I agree - 'pioneering' watches are something very special ;-)

Today I received the first print of 'our' pet project b-):










... an occasion that has to be celebrated with the proper watch:













































Chronomètre Urra Chronograph, frühes Hahn-Kaliber (Landeron)

Why this one? Well, it plays a (small but significant) part in E.A.Birk's first novel ;-)

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## Literustyfan

1917 WWI Waltham Trench Watch, Illinois semi-hermetic solid nickel case, original factory crown, Size 0s, 7 jewels, BOLD Arabic military dial with factory drilled lum dots, re-lumed skeleton hands & lum dots, Mealy Manufacturing "Radio" crystal guard, leather Kitchener Strap.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Wow! How cool is that! |>|>|>

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Henry Krinkle

A piece I don't wear enough, all original 38mm with 30 j AS 1700/01 inside. Two tone dial version of the Rado Starliner, early to mid-sixties. Rado used a number of uncommon bracelets on the Starliners that did not make there way onto other models. This has one of those bracelets.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Evening change to the 1953 vintage Smiths De Luxe.

Ric


----------



## JP71624

1959 Timex; have to give the often neglected wrist time!


----------



## James A

Timex today.



Below , balance on the right and a transistor (?) at the top. Picked it up for $5.00 so will wear it for gardening , DYI projects and cage fighting.



Regards,


----------



## James A

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ vpn: I agree - 'pioneering' watches are something very special ;-)
> 
> Today I received the first print of 'our' pet project b-):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... an occasion that has to be celebrated with the proper watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chronomètre Urra Chronograph, frühes Hahn-Kaliber (Landeron)
> 
> Why this one? Well, it plays a (small but significant) part in E.A.Birk's first novel ;-)
> 
> Best regards
> Andreas


Hi ,

Nice watch. But what the story??? )

Regards,


----------



## abzack




----------



## anzac1957

Cortebert Sport...



















Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

James A said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Nice watch. But what the story??? )
> 
> Regards,


Hi James, thank you.

In my novel the story involving the watch is that the heroine's husband is into watch repairs for relaxation (yes, I know, but I've been told there are quite some people out there who do that for relaxation indeed ;-)). Anna, the heroine, has been found an old sewing machine which her husband has repaired for her. What she doesn't know: the machine is enchanted. She can sew anything with it as far as it is made from leather, but nothing else. Plus, the things she produces, are bewitched as well (which she doesn't know as she hasn't realised yet that she is, actually, a sorceress.)

So, she makes s stitched leather strap for the old watch her husband has just repaired (he'd found it in a Stockholm pawn shop) and the strap, indeed, prevents his plane from crashing into the Baltic Sea when he is travelling to his next assignment (he's in consulting :-d). However - miracles come at a price ...

... and so does the rest of this story which (German-speaking) readers can buy at any ebookstore around the world ;-)

***​
And ... to not make this a pure guerilla marketing post ;-), and to honor the 1970's thread, today's beauty:




































ROXY Anker, cal. PUW 1561

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## James A

Very well done. Great to know we have an author amongst us, but should have known with the great watch stories you tell.


----------



## vpn

Always the Optel HS-1. Tomorrow will be the turn of a vintage Soviet watch. ;-)







​


----------



## Literustyfan

1916 WWI Elgin Trench Watch, 10k gold filled Illinois "Giant" barrel case, size 0s, grade 298, 7 jewels, 98 years old.

The case measures a whopping 42mm lug to lug, 33mm without the crown with a 20mm lug diameter, this is very big for a size 0s case.

This is the only black ENAMEL size 0s Elgin military dial known to exist!


----------



## JP71624




----------



## abzack




----------



## JP71624

Saturday Switch-a-roo


----------



## Dhillon

JP71624 said:


> Saturday Switch-a-roo


Details please on that very nice Bulova, that's a cracking watch!! 
Lugs very prominent and the strap colour finishes the whole thing off


----------



## JP71624

Dhillon said:


> Details please on that very nice Bulova, that's a cracking watch!!
> Lugs very prominent and the strap colour finishes the whole thing off


Thanks, man!
It's a '59 Bulova Seabee. 17j handwimd. They didn't make the Seabee for long, and I think this may be the only model on which Bulova used this case. The dial, however, was shared with at least the Senator starting around '55-'56, I think. Here's my '58 I need to get running, as an example:



Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Unicorn from around 1934...




























Cheers


----------



## parrotandpitbull

Soviet Kirovskie Spider 2 tone

By the way ..Acknowledgement Tomcat ..thanks


----------



## Shane Kerr

Well the last few days I've been trying out my Rado World Travel with a vintage Red Suede strap.







But today I've swapped to my first ever vintage watch purchase, a N.O.S. Savar from Spain. 







Sat in the jewellers safe unsold for 45 years. Dates it to 1968 according to the seller. Which is my birth year.
17 jewel, hand wind with a Ronda 1237 movement.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Wearing my 'new to me' 1940s Pierce Pilot Chrono on a new 'Bond' Nato strap...S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EDNX

Still the 72' Gran Torino b-)


----------



## abzack




----------



## Literustyfan

WWI Elgin Trench Watch, solid nickel Illinois semi-hermetic case with a coin edge bezel, original factory crown, BOLD Arabic military dial, Pigskin strap, size 0s, 19 jewel movement with a solid gold train.


----------



## jrw85705




----------



## vpn

Another vintage today, but from the Soviet Union: a Raketa 3050 from 1980. Fitted with the first quartz calibre ever made in the USSR, the CRP-3050.








​


----------



## jurgensonovic

Today was the occasion for a vintage watch


----------



## Tomcat1960

In Germany we celebrate Mothers' Day today, so Mrs. Tomcat shows off today:




































Paisley-Design Longines Record, about 1970

(Sorry ... must find back more data later ...)

And me? Well, if my wife is already colorful I can afford wearing the old Omega (which is telling me quite some yarn which is why I shall wear it for the better part of next week as well b-))






















































Omega Automatic, ref. 2438-2, cal. 28.10 RA SC PC

The calibre 28.10 RA SC PC ...










... was Omega's first automatic calibre with a sweep second in 1945, and this must have been one of the very first of the breed. Although the bumper automatic was no longer state of the art when the calibre family was started in 1943, it remained in production until 1955, with more than 1.3 million built, of which 500.000 were certified chronometres, giving a great testimonial to the genius of John Harwood.

Stay tuned for more about this really great watch experience ;-)

Best Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Second Time

Not for the month but certainly today - a Titus from 1939


----------



## JP71624

Literustyfan said:


> WWI Elgin Trench Watch, solid nickel Illinois semi-hermetic case with a coin edge bezel, original factory crown, BOLD Arabic military dial, Pigskin strap, size 0s, 19 jewel movement with a solid gold train.


Very cool!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

JP71624 said:


> Very cool!


JP
Its for sale, if you want.
WWI Elgin Trench Watch, Semi-Hermetic Illinois Case, Coin Edge Bezel, 19 JEWELS | eBay

Regards
Adam


----------



## JP71624

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> JP
> Its for sale, if you want.
> WWI Elgin Trench Watch, Semi-Hermetic Illinois Case, Coin Edge Bezel, 19 JEWELS | eBay
> 
> Regards
> Adam


It's certainly a nice piece. If only I could afford! 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emre

Just bought/gambled on this 'Wadsworth Automatic',expecting an early Bidynator but hope for a Glycine bumper movement ( sounds not realistic though ),came for a cup of coffee price, good flip if not satisfied.
The case-maker Wadsworth is aquired by 'Elgin' watches in early '50s:


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Emre said:


> Just bought/gambled on this 'Wadsworth Automatic',expecting an early Bidynator but hope for a Glycine bumper movement ( sounds not realistic though ),came for a cup of coffee price, good flip if not satisfied.
> The case-maker Wadsworth is aquired by 'Elgin' watches in early '50s:
> 
> View attachment 1489767


Pretty sure I have a Glycine bidynator watch
Its in good condition
Its yours as a gift if you want it?

Sincerely
adam


----------



## Emre

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Pretty sure I have a Glycine bidynator watch
> Its in good condition
> Its yours as a gift if you want it?
> 
> Sincerely
> adam


I buy hopes, you know like a small kid opening the present, I open the case-back  Thanks, for your generous offer Adam, appreciated.At the price I bought, won't mind bidynator or bumper anyway.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Emre said:


> I buy hopes, you know like a small kid opening the present, I open the case-back  Thanks, for your generous offer Adam, appreciated.At the price I bought, won't mind bidynator or bumper anyway.


Well its your (free) if you want it.
You are the Glycine 'man' and its a good condition watch and should be with a Glycine enthusiast.

Sincerely
Adam


----------



## Emre

The bidynator I have also,just curious if it might be another bumper- won't mind the 4th Glycine automatic module Thanks a lot, you have been always supportive, appreciated.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Yes thats what mine looks like.
Mine is much better condition - looking like new.


----------



## James A

Meditations on Eterna.



Regards,


----------



## Sdasurrey

1950s Wittnauer 
Two Tone today......S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Well its your (free) if you want it.
> You are the Glycine 'man' and its a good condition watch and should be with a Glycine enthusiast.
> 
> Sincerely
> Adam


Very kind of you Adam. I just received my copy of Watch & Clock and I guess you are the Adam mentioned on page 228 with regard to The National Watch and Clock Museum. Any casual reader of this forum would be aware of your passion about this subject , so well done to you for your good ministrations at the Museum and here.

Regards,


----------



## vpn

Good morning friends, a little electric watch for me today: LIP R184 probably from the late '60s.







​


----------



## Henry Krinkle

__
https://flic.kr/p/hyuQpe
aP1010507 by hankblanc, on Flickr

aP1010501 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## jrw85705

I think I'll do a week of vintage chronos. They don't get the wrist time they deserve.


----------



## sempervivens

Not a vintage yet, but it will be in a few more years...










Zenith Rainbow El Primero ca. 1992/93 (see also: ZENITH RAINBOW EL PRIMERO OVERVIEW: all the different models (1992-1999))


----------



## fignewton

Dressed up a bit today for an important group of visitors


----------



## Sdasurrey

Ok SORRY for the double post - walking home from the Surrey train station I saw a Rainbow - Courtesy of English Weather ! S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pianist

Speed


----------



## nick10

Seiko Grand Quartz 4843-8041 from July 1976


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Since last week with the new kid in town... Has been serviced and now runs like a new one.

*TERROTE WATCH

*


----------



## Sdasurrey

Delayed at London Waterloo Station, 1950s Cauny Prima Chrono .....S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrw85705

Tuesday - This Croton from the 50's


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ sdasurrey: that's a nice, no: a very nice one. Movement?

@ jrw 85705: ditto. A Venus 170 inside, I presume?

I'm still wearing my new, old Omega Bumper Automatic:









Omega Automatic, ref. 2438-2, cal. 28.10RA SC PC; ca. 1945

Patina comes rarely nicer than in this one :-!

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

TC - the Cauny Prima chrono has a Landeron 248 I believe which Adam pointed out to me is one of the few vintage chrono movements where the top button starts the timing and the bottom button stops and resets - a 'poor mans flyback' in HOROLOGIST007's view. As opposed to traditional chrono button functions, Cheers, S

PS - just had it regulated to + 10 - which to me is really good - to quote you: 'Love these vintage chronos' or something like that !

NICE TWO TONE !










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Much appreciated in Portugal the* Cauny *brand... Talking about cronograph's the most common are the Valjoux 7733 and 7734. Your's, beside the less seen Landeron Caliber is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Much appreciated in Portugal the* Cauny *brand... Talking about cronograph's the most common are the Valjoux 7733 and 7734. Your's, beside the less seen Landeron Caliber is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Sdasurrey

Obrigado Pedro ! S


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho

Pianist said:


> Speed


Lovely. Pre-moon, I think? Which year?

Ric


----------



## dandsoo

Fresh from the post office


----------



## Sdasurrey

Congrats dandsoo ! More vintage chronos !


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrw85705

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ sdasurrey: that's a nice, no: a very nice one. Movement?
> 
> @ jrw 85705: ditto. A Venus 170 inside, I presume?
> 
> I pretty sure it is a valjoux 77.


----------



## Tomcat1960

jrw85705 said:


> I pretty sure it is a valjoux 77.


It definitely is ;-)

Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## James A

Vulcain today- live long and prosper.*



* Yes, Nerdy Startrek reference. 
Regards,


----------



## Seiko_Licker

Got this one in on a trade, absolutely loving it so far:


----------



## busmatt

Some watches just beg to be worn,

















c:1949 and still looking good|>

Matt


----------



## laikrodukas

Is this Omega all original? Black dial and red second arrow?


----------



## busmatt

laikrodukas said:


> Is this Omega all original? Black dial and red second arrow?


The black dial is original and has a nice even patina, the red second hand is a bit of a puzzle my watch maker sold me this watch (well he sold it to my Dad but that's another story) and he has known this watch since his father used to service it and as far as they can remember the red second hand has always been there. If anyone has any ideas why it would have a red secondhand please share them.

The Omega database has a similar one OMEGA Watches: Vintage Watches Database, the case is a Dennison and in great condition, I guess they did things better back then.

Matt


----------



## Ric Capucho

So this just turned up in the post, my first acquisition since last September. It's a 1959 Smiths De Luxe, assuming the movement is original which it's likely to be.

The seller listed it on Ebay fitted with an 'orrible "golden" mesh, which may have dazzled the competition enough to distract 'em from bidding on it. Ergo, I picked it up for a song. Nevertheless, it'll need a trip to my tame watchmender 'cos the crown's a bit clicky when winding, and the watch just stopped a couple of moments ago. Unlikely to have been serviced in decades. Oh, and the acrylic dome needs replacing. I had a go with Polywatch earlier, but that frosting betwixt the seven and eight o'clock's terminal. Still, at least I can now see that the dial's in great nick, as is the gold plating.

Me chuffed.

Ric


----------



## vpn

Good morning "vintagists" ;-)
Today I'm always wearing the LIP R184 I've inherited from my great-uncle. It seems that I've finally managed to regulate it, when I got it, the watch ran -15 seconds per day, but after I've worked on the regulating arm yesterday at 11:01 PM, now at 12:53 AM, after 14 hours, the watch gained only 2 seconds. So, if my calculations are right, the watch now should run at +4 seconds per day. Basically COSC accuracy!







​


----------



## WatchFred




----------



## fignewton

Some really great Omegas have been posted the last day or two and they've inspired me to strap myself with this guy today.


----------



## jrw85705

It's Wednesday so I'll wear this Fludo. I sometimes forget about these little gems so they are all going to get a little respect this week.


----------



## Zilladon

Saxony Allsport from 1969

=Patti


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy 1970


----------



## everestx

Enicar Sherpa Graph - today and tomorrow


----------



## Ric Capucho

WatchFred said:


>


Oooooooooooooo... nice.

Ric


----------



## Seele

This probably counts as vintage: Ruhla quartz branded as Saxon.


----------



## scottjc

Abalone dial Balboa V









Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

Seele said:


> This probably counts as vintage: Ruhla quartz branded as Saxon.
> 
> View attachment 1493422


Well, at least it looks like one. At first glance I'd say it's from about 1990, the year the GDR ceased to exist after an overwhelming public vote opted for a merge with the Federal Republic of Germany. And the Deutschmark ;-) And Levis Jeans, Marlboro Cigarettes, BMWs and Panasonic VCRs b-)

+++​
After almost a full week of my bumper Omega, something new:



























Felca Teleguide, cal. ETA 2789

Other than the Saxon (which kind of reminds one of the German reunification), this particular Felca commemorates the _secession_ of three francophone districts from the Swiss Kanton Bern and the foundation of Kanton Jura. Accordingly, the day-of-week is displayed in French.

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## vpn

Always the inherited LIP R184. ;-)
Now I can officially confirm that the accuracy of the watch is -1/2 seconds per 12 hours if the watch is worn (since I don't wear watches when I sleep), and if I don't wear it, the watch runs at +4 seconds per day. If I've worn the watch for the entire day, the watch will run +1/2 seconds during the night. That's COSC accuracy! :-!







​


----------



## Sdasurrey

At Heathrow to go to Philly for my Daughter's College Graduation ! Traveling with a Vintage Reproduction 'Curvex' S

But I have 7 vintage watches waiting for me. In Philly !










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

Sdasurrey said:


> (...) But I have 7 vintage watches waiting for me. In Philly !
> (...)


... meaning that you'll handle this thread alone over the next week? :-d

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

Not only am I picking up - I'm sending 2 watches to JP in North Carolina - 3 of the 7 are my Father's vintage watches... But yes, I will do some posts ! S


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack

Sent from my AT300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrw85705

Thursday - This Charles Nicolet that has a Landeron 51 movement. This was the first vintage chronograph I bought.


----------



## sdale2

jrw85705 said:


> Thursday - This Charles Nicolet that has a Landeron 51 movement. This was the first vintage chronograph I bought.


I tell you what, I'm jealous of that and all the other vintage chronographs I've seen in this thread. Beautiful pieces.

My Rone Automatic (ETA movement) seems to keep ending up on my wrist right now. Just a fairly generic fifties watch but I really like the face design.


----------



## pepescom

Tuning fork today









Odoslané z iPhone pomocou Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Sdasurrey said:


> At Heathrow to go to Philly for my Daughter's College Graduation ! Traveling with a Vintage Reproduction 'Curvex' S
> 
> But I have 7 vintage watches waiting for me. In Philly !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Safe travels, my friend! Make it over to this side of the pond in good health.


----------



## JP71624




----------



## WatchFred




----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## vpn

It really doesn't want to come off my wrist... 








​


----------



## jrw85705

It's Friday so I think I'll wear this Haste.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Okay, point taken :-d.

So, because it's Friday, my dad's watch:






























Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt

Feeling Dynamic today,








I have always wondered who walked into the Omega Boutique in 1973 and handed over some hard earned cash for this little stunner, I've got an image in my head of a rather dapper gent in a light blue sports suit ( flared trousers of course ) and a large collared paisley shirt open a few buttons with a silk cravat around the neck and a nice pair of platform boots, he would have a gold identity bracelet on his wrist and would drive a ford Capri with string back driving gloves and be listening to funky tunes on his 8 track.

What a DUDE.

Matt


----------



## Ric Capucho

Tomcat1960 said:


> Okay, point taken :-d.
> 
> So, because it's Friday, my dad's watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


Stunning.

Ric


----------



## jrw85705

Tomcat1960 said:


> Okay, point taken :-d.
> 
> So, because it's Friday, my dad's watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


An absolute beauty. 
Ralph


----------



## Tomcat1960

busmatt said:


> (...)
> I have always wondered who walked into the Omega Boutique in 1973 and handed over some hard earned cash for this little stunner, I've got an image in my head of a rather dapper gent in a light blue sports suit ( flared trousers of course ) and a large collared paisley shirt open a few buttons with a silk cravat around the neck and a nice pair of platform boots, he would have a gold identity bracelet on his wrist and would drive a ford Capri with string back driving gloves and be listening to funky tunes on his 8 track.
> 
> What a DUDE.


That's what I always say: they tell you quite some yarn if you allow it. You just have to listen ;-)

@ Ric, 
@ jrw85705:

thank you, guys!

Kind regards
Andreas


----------



## abzack

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## parrotandpitbull

Stratford 17J with an Allemann movement..which I would love more info on. I posted it a few years ago..but nobody knew anything about Stratford. Cant find anything on the web.


----------



## Addictedtowatches

not quite vintage but it's getting there.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega333

My newest acquisition. Ref. 4463 Tudor Oyster


----------



## Bezelbub

I wore this Illinois 1895 18s Bunn Special two tone to dinner and a Concert on Friday evening.


----------



## anzac1957

West End on a new strap..










Cheers


----------



## busmatt

Another Gerald Genta inspired integrated bracelet sports watch from the 70's for me today,

Ingersoll Quartz, early Ronda 1377 movement, the round edges on the square case are very PP Nautilus like :-d, still it was probably quite expensive in 1973.
More info here INGERSOLL RONDA 32768Hz 1377 QUARTZ 1973








The graduated dial is simply stunning in the right light








I have an Idea that the chap who first owned this stunner was a young chap working his way up the ladder and once he could afford a better watch he stuffed this in a draw and forgot about it, hence the NOS look to it, all the better for me I guess:-!

Matt


----------



## Branger63

Resting before wrist time later and Mass on Sunday.


----------



## illumidata

Omega333 said:


> My newest acquisition. Ref. 4463 Tudor Oyster


Had to put mine on after I saw this.










Very Pavlovian of me.

Congrats on the catch!


----------



## vpn

Still the LIP R184. Tonight, instead of gaining time, it remained stable, after the watch lost -2 seconds in 12 hours on my wrist yesterday. Can't complain about it, before the regulation, the watch ran at -15 seconds or more per day!








​


----------



## Literustyfan

1915 WWI Elgin Trench Watch, sterling silver Keystone case with a deep well bezel, imported through the Chester, England Assay Office. Original factory crown, BOLD Arabic military dial with factory drilled lum dots.
BIG size 0s, 7 jewels, grade 320. Very rare STERLING SILVER Mealy Manufacturing "Cross Watch Protector", black leather Bund Strap.


----------



## abzack

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## jrw85705

It's Saturday, the end of the week and the last of my vintage chronographs, the Wakmann with the funky pushers.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Oh, yeah - funky they are, indeed! 


Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redcow

Literustyfan said:


> 1915 WWI Elgin Trench Watch, sterling silver Keystone case with a deep well bezel, imported through the Chester, England Assay Office. Original factory crown, BOLD Arabic military dial with factory drilled lum dots.
> BIG size 0s, 7 jewels, grade 320. Very rare STERLING SILVER Mealy Manufacturing "Cross Watch Protector", black leather Bund Strap.
> 
> 
> 
> So WW I soldiers wore sterling silver watches in the trenches? Jeez, all I had in Vietnam was a stainless steel Seiko!
Click to expand...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

redcow said:


> Literustyfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1915 WWI Elgin Trench Watch, sterling silver Keystone case with a deep well bezel, imported through the Chester, England Assay Office. Original factory crown, BOLD Arabic military dial with factory drilled lum dots.
> BIG size 0s, 7 jewels, grade 320. Very rare STERLING SILVER Mealy Manufacturing "Cross Watch Protector", black leather Bund Strap.
> 
> 
> 
> So WW I soldiers wore sterling silver watches in the trenches? Jeez, all I had in Vietnam was a stainless steel Seiko!
> 
> 
> 
> Well we did not have Stainless Steel in 1917 or 1917.
> Hence Nickel, Silver or Gold or gold filled/rolled!!
> Regards
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

redcow said:


> Literustyfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1915 WWI Elgin Trench Watch, sterling silver Keystone case with a deep well bezel, imported through the Chester, England Assay Office. Original factory crown, BOLD Arabic military dial with factory drilled lum dots.
> BIG size 0s, 7 jewels, grade 320. Very rare STERLING SILVER Mealy Manufacturing "Cross Watch Protector", black leather Bund Strap.
> 
> 
> 
> So WW I soldiers wore sterling silver watches in the trenches? Jeez, all I had in Vietnam was a stainless steel Seiko!
> 
> 
> 
> Well they never had Stainless Steel in 1917 or 1918.
> So cases were nickel, silver or gold.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ric Capucho

1953 vintage Smiths De Luxe.

Ric


----------



## Sdasurrey

Watch switch for College Graduation Dinner - this is one of the vintage watches my Sister brought - West End Extra 'Doctor's' Watch - already confirmed with Longines, movement manufactured in 1918, but invoiced to West End in India in December 1925. Watch has a very early centre seconds set up - cheers, S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

A watch from 1965 for me today,








Omega Geneve 565cal, sporting a fab red rallye style strap. How very daring of me:-d

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

Everything's set for the START of a new day:



























V.I.P. Memosail, cal. Valjoux 7737

Only thing I hate about this one is that I'm lacking a boat to _really_ show off ;-)

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## vpn

Good morning friends, always the LIP R184. During the night the watch lost 5 seconds, after it remained stable yesterday night and lost 4 seconds two days ago. So twenty-one minutes ago, I've moved the regulator arm a bit more to the right (in order to make the watch run faster), and I'm now wearing it. I've moved the regulator very carefully, as it moved very few from its previous position. Now I'm wearing the watch, I'll have to wait the next days to see if it will lose less seconds or it'll run like an olympic runner. I hope it'll have a better accuracy than the already good one that had before...








​


----------



## illumidata

vpn said:


> Good morning friends, always the LIP R184. During the night the watch lost 5 seconds, after it remained stable yesterday night and lost 4 seconds two days ago. So twenty-one minutes ago, I've moved the regulator arm a bit more to the right (in order to make the watch run faster), and I'm now wearing it. I've moved the regulator very carefully, as it moved very few from its previous position. Now I'm wearing the watch, I'll have to wait the next days to see if it will lose less seconds or it'll run like an olympic runner. I hope it'll have a better accuracy than the already good one that had before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Self regulating is a slippery slope. There's no stopping 'till something breaks


----------



## redcow

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> redcow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literustyfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1915 WWI Elgin Trench Watch, sterling silver Keystone case with a deep well bezel, imported through the Chester, England Assay Office. Original factory crown, BOLD Arabic military dial with factory drilled lum dots.
> BIG size 0s, 7 jewels, grade 320. Very rare STERLING SILVER Mealy Manufacturing "Cross Watch Protector", black leather Bund Strap.
> 
> Well we did not have Stainless Steel in 1917 or 1917.
> Hence Nickel, Silver or Gold!!
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...good point!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

redcow said:


> HOROLOGIST007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redcow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...good point!
> 
> 
> 
> I should add gold filled/plated
> adam
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## WatchFred




----------



## vpn

illumidata said:


> Self regulating is a slippery slope. There's no stopping 'till something breaks


Heh, true. I spent nearly one week at regulating a Timex Electric to a good accuracy (nearly one second per day). Now the watch is running at +2 seconds than the NTP clock. I'll wait until tomorrow to see how it'll behave, then I'll see if I should slow it down again or not.


----------



## illumidata

I normally try and flatter my vintages in photos. Not today.










Not so much bead blasted as life blasted


----------



## Steelwrist

Went for the '67 Skyliner today - the closest my wallet will ever let me to the GS style


----------



## busmatt

1970's Omega Seamaster 1022cal,








I know a bit of the history of this one, it was purchased new by a nice man who wore it everyday until quite recently when he had to get a new watch because his eyesight is failing and he can no longer see the time on the gold on gold dial and hand set up.

Matt


----------



## vpn

The regulation of the LIP R184 continues... Yesterday the watch gained 1 second while I worn it, after it ran stable for 7 hours. Then, it gained other 4 seconds during the night, making it run at +5 seconds than the NTP clock. So, some minutes ago I've moved the regulator arm a bit to the left, to slow it down. This time I've been very delicate, so I hope it'll run stable for more than 7 hours, and it'll gain less than 4 seconds during the night.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Blue skies, blue watch:



























Eternamatic 2002, ref. 170-T, cal. 12824

No - this is *not* a 'pimped' ETA 2824, but the chronometer-graded, Eterna-manufactured original. Its genes, obviously, can be seen at work in every ETA 2824 - the workhorse of Swiss watchmaking.

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Literustyfan

WWI Elgin Trench Watch, Philadelphia silverode case, original factory crown, size 0s, 15 jewels, BOLD Roman numeral RED XII enamel dial, black leather Kitchener Strap.


----------



## Sdasurrey

After a 'Red Eye' overnight from the States, relaxing, semi-napping and reading the Sunday NYT with a glass of Rioja, 25 degrees, sunny and nice in Surrey with a late 1930s vintage Elgin Tonneau-style watch I also just picked up...S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patsaydat

everestx said:


> NOS hands on my 5513 - have a great weekend all
> 
> View attachment 1478726


Simply beautiful


----------



## James A

Tomcat1960 said:


> Blue skies, blue watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eternamatic 2002, ref. 170-T, cal. 12824
> 
> No - this is *not* a 'pimped' ETA 2824, but the chronometer-graded, Eterna-manufactured original. Its genes, obviously, can be seen at work in every ETA 2824 - the workhorse of Swiss watchmaking.
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


Very nice piece. On my wish list.:-!

Regards,


----------



## busmatt

Continuing the Integrated bracelet sports watch theme today, probably from the cheaper end of the scale this time but still good quality from the home of the flying wheel,








1979 Rotary 17 jewel hand wind:-!

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

New to the collection: gold-capped Universal Genève 'Polerouter', designed by then 23-year-old Gerald Genta:




























The 'Polerouter' name references the 'Polar Route' from North America to Europe, developed and introduced by SAS (Scandinavian Airline System), whose pilots wore these watches.









From SAS's 1957 timetable

While the UG 215 ...










... is the first series-produced autmatic caliber with a microrotor, Buren had filed a patent for their 'Intramatic' one year before. The resulting patent infringement lawsuit was finally settled with a ruling that obliged Universal to pay 4 SFr per used microrotor caliber until their own patent was granted, finally, in May 1958 (Gisbert L. Brunner, quoted here.) Both companies signed a joint license agreement with Piaget who used their patents to develop their 12P-caliber, then the thinnest automatic caliber in the world (2.3 mm!)




























There were, of course, other Polerouter designs, even divers' watches were built with the Polerouter label. However, they stand no chance to come up to Genta's great design (which stayed in production for more than twenty years.)



















Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Sri

Longines Conquest 1957...


----------



## ddrake

My Wizard trench watch by Leon Levy and Freres.


----------



## WatchFred

1972 cal.12 "big case" navitimer


----------



## Ric Capucho

Evening change to my Timex GB Sprite, 1977 vintage.

Ric


----------



## James A

Repco



Regards,


----------



## Tomcat1960

James A said:


> Very nice piece. On my wish list.


Thanks a lot, James. One of my favourites, too!



ddrake said:


> My Wizard trench watch by Leon Levy and Freres.


... of 'Pierce' fame, right? Very cool - I love it!

Anyway - today's not the day for a silent watch. On the contrary, this Rego 147-powered beauty is probably the most outspoken one in my collection, with its noisy, diesel-like 17,280 bph ticking. The right watch for the company training tonight b-)



























Cimier Sport 'Faux Chronographe', cal. Rego 147

On this 'fake' chronograph the minute- and hour registers run permanently and cannot be reset (which is why I refer to this watch more as a "three-hand with accessories" ;-)). At least the sweep second hand can be stopped without halting the whole movement. However, a reset is not possible (other than stopping the second when it passes the 12 ) My watchmaker, by the way, has conceived an explanation for the weird 17,280 A/h beat centering on the arrangement and shape of the pallet fork, requiring a very long and soft hairspring. Since there isn't room enough to house a hairspring of the required length, the engineers settled for a lower-than-usual frequency, shortening the way of the pallet fork and thus making the watch go faster. Sounds logical.










As said - very outspoken and dancing by its own "five-beat". (But as a Volvo 850 driver I'm into five-enders anyway b-))

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt

Simple and understated today,








Omega seamaster 552cal 1959

This is the "ONE" in my collection, the watch I would save over all the rest, it has everything Simple, stylish, classy, great movement and can be worn everywhere and with anything.:-!

Matt


----------



## illumidata

Tomcat1960 said:


> New to the collection: gold-capped Universal Genève 'Polerouter', designed by then 23-year-old Gerald Genta:
> 
> The 'Polerouter' name references the 'Polar Route' from North America to Europe, developed and introduced by SAS (Scandinavian Airline System), whose pilots wore these watches.
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


Thank you for the excellent post. Have put this on in remembrance.


----------



## Literustyfan

WWI era Waltham, sterling silver round case with an offset crown but what makes this watch the complete oddity is that is has spring bar lugs. You simply never see this combination.

Enamel dial, size 3/0s, 15 jewels.

I think that this may have been one of the watches from Waltham's "Cadet" series that was available from 1916 - 1920.


----------



## Helioshiye

Verdal type Tour de France hand wind Unitas Cal.


----------



## parrotandpitbull

An older 40s? Roamer recased in stainless and with new hands Im pretty darn sure. Clean or not ? Its patina so it stays.


----------



## vpn

Finally, I'm proud to say that I've managed to regulate the LIP R184. Now the watch runs at +2 seconds per day and runs accurately both on and off the wrist. I was sure that electric watches are capable of COSC accuracy! b-)


----------



## Steelwrist

Today a peaceful Buddhava ... sorry, Bulova. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Wan

I keep sticking to chinese old school...



















Tuan


----------



## Ric Capucho

Vintage 1953 Smiths De Luxe. Wearing this one a lot in the evenings.

Ric


----------



## howards4th

I bought this Helbors about a year ago, really cheap, guy had just had it serviced. It's worn in places as you will see, but I wear this one all the time.
Wearing today as a matter of fact.













This was taken just before I changed over to the twist-o-flex that it has now. Perhaps someday I will get the case refinished...and then again i might not, I kinda of like the battle scares on her.






Just a simple wind up. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Addictedtowatches

My newly arrived Seiko DX for the day.


----------



## Tomcat1960

The newly commissioned flagship of my chronograph collection:


















Mikado Chronograph, cal. TDB 1369

;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## James A

Ahh. Friday, gateway to the weekend.

Grey old morning here so thought I'd get the Gruen Teletime out. Had to change the time via the crown as it hasn't been used since daylight saving ended.



Regards,


----------



## busmatt

Going for gold today,








Dennison cased Omega 283cal

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

Phew ... what a hot summer night!

I seriously b-) considered spending it in the fridge:










Fortunately, it has cooled down a little this morning |>:




































Mikado Chronograph, cal. TDB 1369

Have a nice weekend!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Brisman

I used to have the first one and now own the second one.

What do you think, does the second one count as vintage, new parts with an old movement.

I'm happy to bow to the consensus here.


----------



## Matty01

Back after a year in hospital, in Adelaide with an extroardinarily good watchmaker ...
Full service, polished bezels, replacement pusher assemblies and crown - approx $600 usd... second Omega they have attended to at my request, second stellar job


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Matty01: ... and with a pulsometer scale - lovely! |>

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Steelwrist

Today I'm airing my '65 Seiko Sportsmatic 5. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Highly stylized tungsten carbide case, multi-faceted sapphire crystal and a textured bracelet.

aP1011208 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## WatchFred

A787, 1971, recent arrival.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Evening change to the vintage 1953 Smiths De Luxe on its brand new bund. Handmade by Mat at www.mkleathers.pl (shameless but well deserved plug) who did a wonderful job. Bunds for 16mm lugs don't exactly grow on trees, and certainly not at this level of quality.

Classy, innit?

Ric


----------



## SilkeN

Sometimes a friend of mine ask me to give some of his watches some wrist time because his 'modern' wrist is to large for some of them with their orgion (DNA cleaned) straps. Today was such a day with sunshine and a big icecream outside. This automatic watch is not really efficient and a quite early one without stem wind so its more decoration than a reliable timekeeper for daily use. But shake a litte bit and it show you perfekt the time for a trip and I love the design and feel the automatic while moving:







and the owner like to see his watch walking through the sunny day


----------



## busmatt

I know I'm early but I'm in at work at stupid O'clock tomorrow so this is what I'll be wearing on Saturday,
















When I got this watch my brother's reaction was one of disbelief and astonishment at the fact I was prepared to part with my hard earned cash for a watch that looked like this, (the uninitiated 'eh) but I had a feeling about this one and it wasn't just the bargain basement price, it turns out that the movement is an ETA 2837 HiBeat 36000 bph:-!. I'm quite happy with this as I've been looking for an HiBeat for my collection for sometime and as I see it I've got a good reliable one and cased by a maker you're not likely to see many of, and all this for a few folding watch tokens. Sometimes you just get a feeling about a watch.;-)

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ SilkeN: that's a lovely Pierce - cal 861, I presume?

@ busmatt: isn't that what separates the wheat from the chaff? "The feeling for a watch"? On evenings, with a good glass of wine or, depending on the situation, whisky, I retire with one of them to my attic room and listen. Just listen. Few things more relaxing than just listening to an old watch ticking away ;-)

Like this one:




























This wonderful Art Deco Bulova arrived today from the States. Seller stated it's five minutes fast per day, but as of now its 10AN movement keeps time just nicely.

Any thoughts about model, year, etc?

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## SilkeN

"@ SilkeN: that's a lovely Pierce - cal 861, I presume?"

@ Tomcat
Yes- smooth klick klaque- you don't hear just feel : 861 

A wonderful art deco watch in wonderful condition. The beautiful designed case seems to me typical american end 30/ beginning 40. The strap ist quite old too but reasoned of the close/claps with extention I guess its retrofittet. I'm sure until now you've had a look inside and I know that you know a lot about those watches . So please report the rapt audience. 

Kind regards


----------



## Bezelbub

Out to dinner and a concert tonight in a vested suit. A chance to wear my 1945 Elgin 590 pocket watch.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Pickies on the wrist.

Ric


----------



## Anbo

My patinated 1965 AOPA Navitimer


----------



## jspollmann

As the Czechs are playing Finland tonight in the WC Icehockey a 1970's CSSR Prim Diplomat with a Tatra stamp on the wrist:


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ SilkeN: I know, and I will. I just thought that since some of our friends here have a definitive soft spot for Bulova, they could speed me up a bit. ;-)

Today, something black'n'white:










The true WIS knows, of course, what the 5 on the dial stands for:

1. Diaflex (unbreakable mainspring)










2. Diashock (shock protection)










3. Automatic winding










4. Day/Date










5. Water Resistant









Seiko Five :apo:Octagon:apo:, ref. 7019-5110, cal. 7019

(It's but a rumour that Seiko wanted to name this one "Six" - add one for the bold design ;-))

All of this in an entry-level watch. Complete with everything the customers wanted. Why was the car industry surprised by the success of the Japanese in their domestic markets, again? They should have asked watch manufacturers...

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

At Waterloo after picking up some watches from my Watchmaker on Portobello - it's a three day Bank Holiday WE in England! Finally got this 1915 Longines Trench back - similar to Wibb's Longines Trench (however different Longines font) - after wearing smaller vintage watches - at 38 mm it's large......S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDLux

Couldn't resist this. On the wrist this May.


----------



## busmatt

Glycine Compressor for an evening change about,









Matt


----------



## Sdasurrey

Another watch I picked up today after servicing is this smaller 'Goldsmiths' and Silversmiths'' Sterling Red 12' Trench - marked 112 Regent Street. Case is marked 'GS' for George Stockwell.

I purchased this as it's interesting but small enough for my Wife as a gift for her upcoming Birthday - the goal being to create an 'emotional vintage watch 'bridge'' - if successful I get to buy 20 more vintage watches ! If unsuccessful - I will need to SELL 10 vintage watches!

Estimated 'expected value' of the gift = -9.9999999999 vintage watches ! Uh ohhh....Stay tuned - Cheers, S



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottjc

Bracelet change for this today onto a NOS NSA 3 row.
Really looks the part now, I think.









Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Scott's 1938 'Seiko' (ie Elgin) on a Sunny Sunday in Surrey....










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

Pierce's surprise success with their economical chronographs (on the faces of which, due to the movement architecture, the subdials were located in the 'upright' (i.e., 12- and 6-o'clock-positions) made many other watch manufacturers consider chronographs with this dial layout, too. Ebauches Trust movement makers reacted to this demand with the Venus 170 (which, thanks to being used even in Breitling chronographs, has received much recognition in the watch world) and, much later, the Valjoux 77 which was a bit late to the race - 1946 taste had devloped more in the direction of the "classical" bicompax chronograph.

Interestingly, both movements used Eduard Heuer's swivel pinion to couple and decouple chronograph and movement, a principle not yet in general use by then. Both were economical, robust and precise movements, the Valjoux 77 ...









Image courtesy of Bart Gorecki, Schiller Park, IL, USA

... even being developed further to a highly successful movement with the 'classic' bicompax layout, the Valjoux 92, which gives away its heritage by the tell-tale chronograph bridge.

I found this lovely watch ...














































... on ebay.com, 'cleaned and oiled' and with wonderful patina on dial and hands:










Somehow it met little interest - a good day for me, then ;-)

It arrived last Friday and I'm happy to present it to you now.

'Hugex', by the way, was a brand of Huga SA/Bernard Vuile/Zila SA, at La-Chaux-des-Fonds, Tramelan und La Heutte, Switzerland, ...










... registered December 27th, 1936. This advertising is from immediately after the war.










*"Mom?"​*
:-d

Best regards

Tomcat


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy 600 m diver 










Zenith ref. A3646 (1969)










Cal 2552 PC, serviced and new hour wheel installed


----------



## Tomcat1960

SilkeN said:


> (...) A wonderful art deco watch in wonderful condition. The beautiful designed case seems to me typical american end 30/ beginning 40. The strap ist quite old too but reasoned of the close/claps with extention I guess its retrofittet. I'm sure until now you've had a look inside and I know that you know a lot about those watches . So please report the rapt audience.
> (...)


Hello all,

here's what I found so far:

- Model seems to be a 'Kirkwood' (this very watch has been shown by the seller to the audience at mybulova.com) - the only open issue being that the exact year seems to be unknown. The shield symbol on the movement ...










... seems to indicate that it is from 1931. The only other hexagonal watch in Bulova's 1931 lineup was the 'Sky King' (with a plethora of different case and dial models), but all of the Sky Kings show a different location of the sub-second:










While the inner "circle" of the dial ends decidedly below the center of the subdial on Kirkwoods, it ends closer to the center (or dead on the center) on the Sky Kings I've seen. Most look like this:










Plus, most Sky Kings have lumed hands whereas Kirkwoods, in general, don't. So the identification as a Kirkwood rather than as a Sky King is actually a shame as the story behind the Sky King name is much more exciting ;-)

The good news is, though, that the bracelet seems to be original as it can be found like this on many other period models, including clasp. Plus, it's visible in this ad:










By the way - the Sky King vanished from Bulova's lineup after one year, as did the reason for its existence, the joint transcontionental service of T.A.T.-Maddux Air Lines and the Pennsylvania and Santa Fé Railroads (where the railroads carried the passengers through the night while the airline flew them in daylight): Transcontinental Air Transport flew all the way as of 1931, shaving another ten or so hours from the coast-to-coast schedule.

The Kirkwood, on the other hand, stayed in Bulova's lineup until at least 1934.

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## SilkeN

That are good and interesting news  . 

Kind regards Silke


----------



## Steelwrist

Just another Skyliner day. 47 years old and still crisp!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchFred

mid 1940s ref. 2558


----------



## bobbee

WatchFred, that is simply stunning.
Best band for it too, my favourite.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

bobbee said:


> WatchFred, that is simply stunning.
> Best band for it too, my favourite.


+1


----------



## James A

Grey sky blue watch.



Regards,


----------



## Zilladon

Enicar Seapearl for Memorial Day

=Patti


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Zilladon: a truly lovely dial on that Seapearl. One of those watches I could look at for minutes without reading the time ;-) 

Congratulations!


Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho

WatchFred said:


> mid 1940s ref. 2558


Absolutely beautiful.

Ric


----------



## busmatt

I think this deserves more wrist time than it gets,

Omega DeVille 711cal (who needs a second hand on a bank holiday?)








I like this case, it's like a small shallow tea cup.








Matt


----------



## vpn

Good morning friends, today a Nepro LCD with a Microma module from 1973 for me:








​


----------



## Tomcat1960

Actually, I had schemed great plans for the Bulova Kirkwood and me:













































Bulova Kirkwood 1931, cal. 10AN

... but Mrs. Tomcat realised quickly that the watch actually ...










... looks better next to her engagement ring:










Admittedly, she's right:










And thus, not helped by clamor or lament, not even by my lecture on this being truly a men's watch from 1931 ...










... off it went. ;-)

So, it's off for me to hunt for another one - maybe a Sky King ...










... whose background is much more exciting anyway!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

WatchFred said:


> mid 1940s ref. 2558


FAB watch for sure - I showed it to my Wife and she said, 'Nice Hydrangeas' - if you have Hydrangeas in your Garden ? ! S

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

1940s Pierce Pilot Trench Watch (oops! sorry TomCat Chrono!) Bank Holiday/Day...cheers to all on this day off, S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

A pilot in a trench must have got something terribly wrong at the recruitment office :-d 

Regards, and enjoy your bank holiday ;-)

Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

Speaking of 'Trench' Watches, I also just picked up this 1950s 18k Lemania 105 'Trench' watch (sorry, Chrono) I haven't got my hands on it yet, as I continue to use alternative shipping methods to hide purchased watches from my Wife, such as (1) post to my office in London, (2) post to my Sister in San Diego (this one), (3) post to Tomcat because his wife accepts up to 200 vintage watch purchases per year (and she keeps 1931 Bulovas) !! S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

Sdasurrey said:


> (...) I haven't got my hands on it yet, as I continue to use alternative shipping methods to hide purchased watches from my Wife, such as (1) (...), (2) (...), (3) post to Tomcat because his wife accepts up to 200 vintage watch purchases per year (and she keeps 1931 Bulovas) !! S


Trouble is, the watches you'd send her way are much more what she pries upon than the usual funky seventies' watch I'm in the market for :-d Thus, you'd run the risk that Mrs. Tomcat's makeshift customs station will levvy some hefty taxes on your watches ... sometimes up to 100%. :lol:

Anyway, since I was deprived of my watch this morning before I even knew it, I had to settle for something completely different:




































Certina Blue Ribbon 'Volvo 50 years 1927-1977', cal. 25-011 (ETA 2783)

Yes, I'm busy working on these watches' story. Just today I managed to retrieve the e-mail exchange I had with Volvo's HQ on the matter.

Stay tuned!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1961 vintage Strela 3017.

Ric


----------



## WatchFred

ref. 2558 again, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Charon




----------



## James A

Also today. Its Deja vu all over again.



Regards,


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Diastar 2/1. The Diastar 2 was introduced sometime in the middle of 1962 and was available until around 1968. At 40mm diameter it must have looked like a flying saucer when introduced. This is a Diastar 2/1 with a flat crystal which means it is the affordable version and it may have been sold on a leather strap. The top end Diastar 2, with 30 Jewel AS movement and faceted crystal, would have cost about 50% more than this one. The dial with Swarofski crystals suggests that this particular watch is from 1966 or 1967.

aP4080612 by hankblanc, on Flickr

DS2 4 by hankblanc, on Flickr

[email protected] 3 by hankblanc, on Flickr

DS2 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Henry Krinkle: A beauty, as always. |> Is that date wheel red indeed?


Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Henry Krinkle: A beauty, as always. |> Is that date wheel red indeed?
> 
> Regards,
> Tomcat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is indeed Tomcat, and thank you.


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## Tomcat1960

@ laikrodukas: rides nicely on your wrist - congrats! Great to see you like it :-!


Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas

Thanks  Managed to get a scratch on dial the first day of wearing. I thought I will die instantly right there right now :O

edit: not dial. the crystal


----------



## Tomcat1960

The cool thing on vintage watches is you're on first name's terms with them from day one. So what's a little scratch among friends? That's what they made high grit sand paper and polywatch for, after all ;-)

Have fun, and more fun, wearing it!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt

Need an alarm for an appointment today and as the Vulcain Cricket is away the MemoMaster steps up,









I've just seen an original receipt for one of these from 1981 and it makes it the most expensive watch from new that I have in the collection, a staggering £3728:-s .

Matt


----------



## laikrodukas

A price for such watch is really out of control :|


----------



## Sdasurrey

Just received in the post, this 18k solid gold 'Mystery' watch I showed last week with the 'funky' regulator, S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

laikrodukas said:


> A price for such watch is really out of control :|


I agree, I managed to pick it up for under £200:-!

A quick change for my appointment,









1938 Marvin originally owned by my grandad.








Look at the dome on this

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

I was sitting on my patio, when a sudden gush of rain hit me. Well, I thought, at least my watch is waterproof.

But then something ... have a look yourselves:

***​









First witch: When shall we three meet again?
In thunder, lightning, or in rain?










Second Witch: When the hurly-burly's done,
When the battle's lost and won.










Third Witch: That will be ere the set of sun.










First witch: Where the place?










Second Witch: Upon the heath.










Third Witch: There to meet with Macbeth.










First witch: I come, Graymalkin.










Second Witch: Paddock calls.

Third Witch: Anon.










All: Fair is foul, and foul is fair,
Hover through the fog and filthy air.










b-)

***​
No clue what I had yesterday in that funny place my wife took me to ...









Roi des Eaux Chronograph, cal. Valjoux 7734

... but I need to have it again! :-d

Regards
Tomcat

PS: Roi des Eaux is actually a brand of R. Muller SA, Geneva, Switzerland.


----------



## arg0n

Going with a 1971 Seiko Bellmatic today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Silver, 1917 PATRIA (Omega founders) with Integrated Shrapnel Guard


----------



## Bidle

Just changed to this 105

Lemania 105 cal.1275 ~1950 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## James A

Still going. Deja vu all over again...er..again.



Regards,


----------



## Juder McDuder

an omega dress watch I've been wearing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

It's a dank and miserable day here in Norfolk, so I decided to wear a watch that has a sunny disposition,








1973 Geneve 1012cal
I love the Geneve range, the workhorses of the range, often overlooked by collectors hence the lower prices they fetch but the workmanship and the movements are identical.

Matt


----------



## Sdasurrey

Weather is the same here is Surrey, 'Dank' is apropos - maybe not as 'sunny' as your watch, but here's a 1946 Gruen Precision Veri-Thin 'Douglas' - cheers ! S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

busmatt said:


> It's a dank and miserable day here in Norfolk, so I decided to wear a watch that has a sunny disposition(...)


So do I:




























The mirrorlike dial on Ali's watch ...



















... is truly a looker:


















Zodiac Automatic SST 36000, cal. 86

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt

Afternoon switcheroo,








Another Geneve, f300 this time, the date sticks at 21 but flick it on and the rest of the month is fine:-!

Matt


----------



## vpn

Good day friends, today a Pulsar P3 Date Command from 1974. 







​


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

1917 Waltham Depollier



*Here is the Patent , Applied 1912, granted 1914 - an American first for sealed case!
*

*Mine (Movement) is 1917! Inscribed 1918!
*


----------



## Steelwrist

A hot day with a cool friend 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Sütterlin?! That takes me back a while! Not that I ever learnt it really.... - but my sister still did.

(For the uninitiated: I am talking about the strange font in the book which Germans used for handwriting until after WWII.)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Juder McDuder

here's a Wakmann hack with the 24 hour dial. I don't know what year it's from but I'm guessing the 50's....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Pure Retro today,








1978 Timex quartz on bund.

Matt


----------



## anzac1957

Buren Grand Prix handwinder..



















Cheers


----------



## parrotandpitbull

Cardinal Poljot Alarm


----------



## Sdasurrey

Once a month rotation for my 1936 Longines Gold Cushion watch - this is one to check when the new Geiger Counter arrives today, cheers, S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vpn

A vintage from the USSR: Luch 3055, electromechanical transistorized quartz watch: basically a transistorized electric watch with a quartz oscillator, the Soviet counterpart of the Golay Mu-Quartz, the Arctos 375, the Porta PUW 5002 and the Timex Q-Quartz. Runs strong and accurately despite is nearly 30 years old and has never been serviced. It's the only electromechanical watch that doesn't require to be shaken when I put a new battery. Its high beat movement ticks at 28.800 BPH.







​


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith El Primero ref. G5814 (1971)


----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## jrw85705

A nice little Gruen, just serviced and running fine. Now I just wish I could read it without my glasses.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Note: Previous entry moved here.


















Basis Sport Chronograph, cal. Baumgartner 677

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt

Pretty isn't she,








https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/just-teaser-its-arrived-1035941.html

Matt


----------



## Sdasurrey

New watch in the post today - 1940s Eberhard Chronograph with 'elongated lugs' - in front of an original oil painting I have by the French Painter Jaques Blezot, S

EDIT - swapped out lessor quality 2nd watch pic for Blezot oil painting from watch pic background...



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

busmatt said:


> Pretty isn't she,
> 
> View attachment 1509765
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/just-teaser-its-arrived-1035941.html
> 
> Matt


Matt
"She" is ultra pretty. I like that a lot.
Date?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Sdasurrey said:


> New watch in the post today - 1940s Eberhard Chronograph with 'elongated lugs' - in front of an original oil painting I have by the French Painter Jaques Blezot, S
> 
> PS - hard to take a pic in the evening light so I put up two pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


You 'are' improving, that is a good buy and lovely piece
adam


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

I have a a number of watch books beside my bed, the top one has a picture of this. MIDO made one too. Shaped like a car radiator! I wanted one!
10 years later:
*A 1927 ultra scarce CHEVROLET campaign award!
*

Note: This is the picture from my book.
Wow!!!
This is going into the NAWCC Museum in Columbia


----------



## busmatt

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Matt
> "She" is ultra pretty. I like that a lot.
> Date?


Serial number on movement is 5335018, so according to chronomaddox around 1916,

Matt


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

busmatt said:


> Serial number on movement is 5335018, so according to chronomaddox around 1916,
> 
> Matt


Correct Matt
Nice


----------



## Sdasurrey

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> You 'are' improving, that is a good buy and lovely piece
> adam


Thanks Adam - appreciate the comments - still trying to learn ! This pic is actually a little better...I liked this watch a lot when I first spied it ...S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Sdasurrey said:


> Thanks Adam - appreciate the comments - still trying to learn ! This pic is actually a little better...I liked this watch a lot when I first spied it ...S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Good for you. We are all learning on this forum. Believe me.
Yes better picture of a lovely piece by a great maker

well done
adam


----------



## James A

Its Friday and that's Grand.



Regards,


----------



## anzac1957

Switching to this, so decided a size comparison shot in order..










Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

Slightly more modern b-) the scarred Seiko _zebra_ with the versatile dial:




































Seiko Automatic, ref. 7009-5000, cal. 7009A

Have a nice weekend!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## T-Wan

Today wearing old Shanghai 1110-501



















T.


----------



## laikrodukas

sempervivens said:


> Zenith El Primero ref. G5814 (1971)


Can You guys stop posting these ElPrimero beauties ???? Every day or every second day I get in these photo threads I find some sexy ElPrimero.


----------



## Sdasurrey

'Friday Vintage Feast for the Eyes' - Courtesy of Nicki at Spitalfields Market, London...



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

Nice - a place to behold ...

... and _*w*_hich of them a_*r*_e yo_*u*_ _*w*_earing, now? :-d

No offence,

Tomcat


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Sdasurrey said:


> 'Friday Vintage Feast for the Eyes' - Courtesy of Nicki at Spitalfields Market, London...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Movado looks a good buy?


----------



## Sdasurrey

Tomcat1960 said:


> Nice - a place to behold ...
> 
> No offence,
> 
> Tomcat


TC - no worries - no offence (!) if you are going back to the 'WW1 trench' discussion, I was 91.498% kidding in my comment about whether you were referring to me !! But You might see I have put the Electa Gallet in quotes now for 'Trench' based upon your views !

Considering this one, 1930s Waltham 17 jewel Ruby movement 9ct (heavy) Red '12'...



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

;-) I guess for me it'd have been that rectangular 9 ct Omega - is that a 'Compressor'? Had no idea they were available in gold, too.

Must visit that place if I ever return to London.

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Henry Krinkle

My choice for today celebrates the year 1962 but is from 2002, so it doesn't qualify. My wife, on the other hand, is wearing this sweet little Movado. I found it here in Canada. It arrived on the original green felt strap but it had been in a jewelers window for...decades (?) and it immediately crumbled to dust. Until I can find another my wife likes it on this cheap black leather strap.


----------



## chinesetequila




----------



## Steelwrist

Evening change to a discreet Cold War piece. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

1920s? Heuer - Swivel Lugs


----------



## Sdasurrey

My limited knowledge is anti-magnetic was later than the 20s? 


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Sdasurrey said:


> My limited knowledge is anti-magnetic was later than the 20s?
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Could very well be Scott. 'Very' good point.
1920s is 10 years. When did 'antimagnetic' start?

ADDED 
and looking and thinking '3 minute counters' - must have been 40S at least!


----------



## Tomcat1960

Late 40s, according to shape of hands and the tachymeter scale covering 1000 units. 

The case and lugs look 30s, though. Possibly redialled? 




Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Tomcat1960 said:


> Late 40s, according to shape of hands and the tachymeter scale covering 1000 units.
> 
> The case and lugs look 30s, though. Possibly redialled?
> 
> Regards,
> Tomcat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do not think re-=dialed, case is original. So I guess 30s?


----------



## Tomcat1960

The hands are typical 40s, and what has me rule out anything earlier than 1945 is the tachymeter scale - only after 1945 there was anything approaching 1,000 km/h. Plus, as mentioned by yourself, the 3-minute-separation on the minute register, a feature introduced after the war.

So dial and hands are forties' to me, but the case looks some ten years older. Either a leftover case or a new dial after the war. Interesting, at any rate.





Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezelbub

I don't know if this counts as vintage or not. This is an eta 6498 from the 1980's. I got it for around 25 bucks housed in a colibri pocket watch. I went online and got a new dial, hands and display back case, and bought a nice Hadley Roma strap.


----------



## Sdasurrey

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Could very well be Scott. 'Very' good point.
> 1920s is 10 years. When did 'antimagnetic' start?


Ok I think it's established the watch is probably not 20s but here's the quick google 'skinny' on anti-magnetic watches -

VC were one of the first to start anti-Magnetic watch making experiments in 1846, several key anti-magnetic alloys were discovered in 1896 and 1920, VC assembled the first anti-magnetic pocket watch in 1915 and Tissot designed the first anti-magnetic wrist watch in 1929 - my guess is it wasn't until maybe the 40s that anti-magnetic watches appeared in larger commercial volumes.... S

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Vintage Unicorn this morning when I went to the Antique Fair..










Lady told me it could be worth around $NZ500 or more.. 

Tissot Visodate Seastar PR 516 later in the day...










Cheers


----------



## Sdasurrey

anzac1957 said:


> Vintage Unicorn this morning when I went to the Antique Fair..


I still love this watch every time you show it - is it well polished silver or actually white gold ? Nice watch !! S

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Sdasurrey said:


> I still love this watch every time you show it - is it well polished silver or actually white gold ? Nice watch !! S
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Must be the lighting as it is actually Rose Gold..


----------



## Sdasurrey

anzac1957 said:


> Must be the lighting as it is actually Rose Gold..


Sorry then in the light - Even Better !!

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin_b1

My 1962 9ct gold Roamer Premier today.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vpn

Good morning section, today my Timex Electronic "Blue Nebula" from '71 at my wrist.







​


----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## busmatt

Citizen today,








Not sure of the date on this one, looks 60's to me what with unbreakable spring, water protected and shockproof on the dial but 20mm lug width seems a mite big for the day?

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960

Today, again something 'rustic':



























Sheffield Watch Co. 'Chrono Stop', cal. Rego 144

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Marrick

Wonderful watches as always. Thread now closed - June 2014 is up and running.
View attachment 1512551


----------

